
New AI deepfake app creates nude images of women in seconds - malshe
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/27/18760896/deepfake-nude-ai-app-women-deepnude-non-consensual-pornography
======
wodenokoto
They are already offline from overwhelming server with hits[1] and 6 hours
later they closed for good [2]

[1]
[https://twitter.com/deepnudeapp/status/1144201382905466882](https://twitter.com/deepnudeapp/status/1144201382905466882)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/deepnudeapp/status/1144307316231200768](https://twitter.com/deepnudeapp/status/1144307316231200768)

~~~
likeclockwork
I really wonder how much they already made.

